# Advice: Home or Commercial ?



## penny0915 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi everyone. I have a small home based business with different products and I do a little bit of embroidering. I currently own a sewing/embroidery machine combo but I want to eventually have a seperate embroidery machine. This is not for mass production, more like a hobby type of business but it does involve t-shirts, baby items and I would like to expand to towels etc.. I was wondering whether it would be better to get a home or commercial machine? I won't be running it for hours on end, just the occasional items, for small pictures/letters/words. I don't want to spend 4K on something I won't be using as often. I've looked at the single head 6 needle machines but I feel that's too much for me, needle and price wise. Are there good machines with less needles on them? Maybe 2-4? What would you suggest?

I've been reading for months on this site so I do appreciate your input. Thank you!


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know about anything less than a 6 needle, but Janome does have a 4 needle.

Janome - MB-4


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I have no personal experience with those home machines but as an owner of multiple commercial machines I can tell you that many people bring things into our shop they've had someone embroider on their home machines and ask us to rip it out and do it correctly. I haven't seen a really good embroider job yet out of a home machine.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

My Brother PR-600 (a 6 needle) is considered home/industrial and it has over 33 million stitches and it does just as good a job as my Tajima NEO-2.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I would recommend a commercial machine regardless of how many needles it has.
You will find it is so much easier to hoop and sew on a commercial machine than on a home machine.
You can find some good, used machines that will fit your budget.
The learning curve is more than for a home machine but well worth it.


----------



## penny0915 (Apr 25, 2008)

The 2 commercial ones I've looked at are the Janome MB-4 and the Brother Pr-600. I have a brother now and I like it so it makes me want to stick with the company but it is definitely out of my price range for now. 

Anyone with experience with the Janome MB-4?


----------



## penny0915 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who has replied by the way, it's definitely making me want to go towards commercial.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Babylock also has a duplicate of the Brother PR-600 that is EXACTLY the same except different decals. Also, go to an ISS show and you can get some really good deals. When you have that much competition under one roof you can get a deal.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

penny0915 said:


> The 2 commercial ones I've looked at are the Janome MB-4 and the Brother Pr-600. I have a brother now and I like it so it makes me want to stick with the company but it is definitely out of my price range for now.
> 
> Anyone with experience with the Janome MB-4?


I would look for a used Brother before buying the Janome. 
Tech support would be the biggest concern on the Janome.
A year or so ago Happy started selling the Voyager machine through Bernina dealers. The people I know working at Bernina dealerships aren't interesting in learning how the Happy works so there really isn't any training and tech support is not there either.
I have a feeling it may be the same for the Janome.


----------



## Rickrothmi (Jul 27, 2008)

I would look for a used commercial machine, it will last longer than a home machine and you should be able to find one that is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## penny0915 (Apr 25, 2008)

Are you referring to the Babylock BMP6 ? I saw it and thought the same thing. There is going to be a trade show in the state in the fall and I definitely thought about attending. Just wondering why they won't allow children in them? According to the page I saw with the show details, that's what they said. Hopfully we can get a sitter and attend b'c I agree, we would be able to get a better price there.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, the Babylock BMP-6, (some used to called an EMP-6, which is what I actually have, I just say a Brother PR600 because people know those more).

The reason they don't allow children in those shows are they have machinery running and accidents can happen. I am sure insurance reasons also. The same reason you aren't supposed to be in the shop area of an auto repair shop. Where are you located?


----------



## penny0915 (Apr 25, 2008)

Currently located in Central Texas. And it definitely makes sense as to why not have kids there now.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the SWF machines and you can get a small 15,12,or 6 needle machine that will last you forever. ... JB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> My Brother PR-600 (a 6 needle) is considered home/industrial and it has over 33 million stitches


I also have the Brother PR600. We have one that's 2 years old with over 40 million stitches and another that's a year old with around 25 million stitches. Absolute work horses... they just keep running. The automatic threader acts up once in a while but otherwise they've been flawless.

I see a number of people posting about problems embroidering caps on various machines... I've broken 1 needle doing caps in 2 years and it was my fault.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

It is funny, I have over 33 million stitches and have never had a problem with the auto threader. I wish my Tajima had one of those. Those needle holes seem to be getting smaller and smaller the older I get.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

penny0915 said:


> Currently located in Central Texas. And it definitely makes sense as to why not have kids there now.


If you aren't in a huge hurry to buy a machine I suggest you wait until October and attend the Imprinted Sportswear Show in Ft. Worth. All the machine vendors will be there and you can do a touchy-feely thing on all of the brands. Most of them have used machines available.
www.issshows.com will give you all the information about attending.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

The ISS show is worth attending. That many vnedors under one roof provides plenty of competition.


----------



## penny0915 (Apr 25, 2008)

The advice that y'all gave + the information I had, just secured my position in wanting to go commercial. I definitely want to go to the ISS in October, seems like it will be more than worth it plus you're right, I'll be able to get a first had look at the machines and check out the competition. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Birdysboy (Jul 10, 2008)

I looked at the Brother 620. I liked it. The SWT and Melco are beyond my reach. I want to do hats, so I need a commercial type machine.


----------

